# iraqi miski tumbler pigeons



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

great iraqi tumblers miskis brought by my family from iraq these are from the north and tumbler upwards


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! Those are some pretty birds! Can you tell me the difference between rolling and tumbling? I can see the different body types. Just curious.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice birds are thses from faroogs line love these ones becuse the muffs are just right great birds rolling down and most fast with out breaks between rolls mostly silent tumbling birds roll up and clap makes noise sounds like some one tumbling


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea the original miskis i have heard my uncle farouk brought from iraq these are from that bloodline


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

and the difference from rollers is that a roller to the best of my knowledge just rolls when their in the air a tumbler does that but also when coming down to the pigeon coop he shoots up and does 10-15 flips and starts flying again and repeats


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

they sure are some great looking birds , thanks for sharing , love the colors too


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i heard storys of them miskies i havent seen much good ones like these goood birds id like to see em in action


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

hopefully next year i need to get some babies from them for next summer


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i fell you on that can you pm me gassans number


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

honestly bro i dont got ghassans number my uncles talk to him mostly i dont know him that much


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

kool so u selling any of these birds


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

no theses are not for sale


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ok bro kool


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

hasseian_313 said:


> nice birds are thses from faroogs line love these ones becuse the muffs are just right great birds rolling down and most fast with out breaks between rolls mostly silent tumbling birds roll up and clap makes noise sounds like some one tumbling


OK, good to know! Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

pigeonbigguy11 said:


> and the difference from rollers is that a roller to the best of my knowledge just rolls when their in the air a tumbler does that but also when coming down to the pigeon coop he shoots up and does 10-15 flips and starts flying again and repeats


Would love to see that!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah tumblers usally dive down to the look like the about to land than go up tumbling u can see videos on youtube


----------

